# Attention: ALL NJ and non-NYC drivers



## tommay911 (Jan 13, 2017)

What do you use for rideshare insurance? I have GEICO and can't add rideshare here in New York- what do I do?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tommay911 said:


> What do you use for rideshare insurance? I have GEICO and can't add rideshare here in New York- what do I do?


See https://uberpeople.net/threads/non-commercial-auto-insurance-in-nys.175003/
and https://uberpeople.net/threads/insurance-in-upstate-ny.171057/


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

I spoke with an Allstate agent this morning who told me they would have the option in about 2 weeks. I hope the other providers follow suit. They all seem to be behind the ball on this one.


----------

